# Is it better to Buy instead of Lease my VIP211k's?



## speedboat (Sep 22, 2009)

I've asked Dish twice, but they never seem to answer questions that might cost them money.

I have a 722 for the main TV, which I have no interest of parting with. But, I have a pair of VIP211k's for the bedroom/basement.

I see I can buy new 211k's for around $110.

I might do this, if I could eliminate the $14 fee I' m charged for my leased 211k's.

I think this use to be an HD fee, but now that HD is free, I think this $14 might be a lease fee.

Anyone know the answer? Anyone know how Dish can selectively choose which email questions they answer? Seems like bad business to me.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

You'll pay the $14 regardless, whether you own or lease them.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The monthly fee for additional receivers is charged regardless of leased/owned status. No matter what they call it, it's a monthly programming fee, and you'll pay the fee if the receiver is active.

The fee structure is:

Primary receiver (most advanced/expensive model): included in programming package price.

Additional receivers:

Solo Receiver: $7/month each
Duo Receiver: $10/month each
Solo DVR: $14/month each
Duo DVR: $17/month each


----------



## speedboat (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info and fast replies.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

speedboat said:


> Thanks for the info and fast replies.


Nowadays the only real reason to buy equipment, is to get pass either the, 3 lease limit, or to get around another 2yr agreement.


----------



## speedboat (Sep 22, 2009)

After 3 days, dish response was:

Thank you for taking the time to contact us. I understand your concern. The Duo receivers have the unique ability to control two TV's from one receiver. For example, one receiver may control the TV in your living room and the TV in your bedroom. This is why we do charge $14.00 for the DUO receiver fee. Please be advised that this fee applied whether the equipment is leased or purchase.

Do you think they even read my question, "There is a $14 charge on my bill for "HD Solo Receiver". I assume this is a lease fee for my 2 VIP211k's? If I purchase two new VIP211k's from Authorized Dish Dealers, can I activate those and save $14 per month plus tax?" WOW!

Again....THANKS ALL.... I should of asked here in the first place.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Actually no, even if purchased they would still charge you the $14, plus tax.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

speedboat said:


> Do you think they even read my question, "There is a $14 charge on my bill for "HD Solo Receiver". I assume this is a lease fee for my 2 VIP211k's? If I purchase two new VIP211k's from Authorized Dish Dealers, can I activate those and save $14 per month plus tax?"


I thought about posting this earlier. Dish has no lease fees. You can buy or get receivers "for free" if you ignore the up front charge.


----------

